# Bonding with an already hand tamed bird?



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey everyone  As a lot of you already know, I'm picking up my first hand reared cockatiel sometime next week... I've already got Cosmo, who was parent reared and lived in an aviary. 
With him, we were very patient and persistent. I gave him a day to settle in, then had the next day off school (I'm so bad  ) so that I could try and gain his trust. I let him get used to my hand, and after clipping his wings for the first time, he was stepping up in just a few hours! I'm not sure if I was just lucky, because Cosmo certainly wasn't hand reared, or if I chose a good taming and training process. Either way, he's now stepping up without biting, sitting on your shoulder, whistling back to you and even letting you scratch his head and kiss his belly when he's in a good mood.
My question is, should I do the same with my new hand reared tiel? I know from the breeder that he's already stepping up, so do I still have to keep my hand in the cage for some time etc. to get him used to me? Will I gain his trust quicker than I did with Cosmo? And if I'm planning on training him (just a few basic commands like turn around and raise your wings), will I have to start the training very early on? 
I know it's a lot of questions, so I understand if you don't answer every single one! But your help is very much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

it depends on the bird Riley was ready to come out of the cage and spend time with me the day I brought her home however a majority of people have had problems with hand raised chicks reverting back to basically being untamed and having to start from the begining again. As far as training as with any animal the younger the better.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Colorguarder08 said:


> it depends on the bird Riley was ready to come out of the cage and spend time with me the day I brought her home however a majority of people have had problems with hand raised chicks reverting back to basically being untamed and having to start from the begining again. As far as training as with any animal the younger the better.


Thank you! I think I'll start training as soon as I feel he's comfortable with me


----------



## imouto (Feb 24, 2014)

Just do what feels natural.  Although he/she may already be hand-tamed, they still need to become accustomed to you. It never hurts to take it slow!


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

I left my tiel in his cage for a day when I first brought him home, as recommended. But he was stepping up and sitting with me at the store, and immediately once he was allowed out at home. He was hand raised. He seems like a pretty outgoing and adventurous cockatiel, though, compared to some other people's experiences... You might be able to go faster with this new bird since he's hand-tamed but just judge by what he's comfortable with.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

onyx said:


> I left my tiel in his cage for a day when I first brought him home, as recommended. But he was stepping up and sitting with me at the store, and immediately once he was allowed out at home. He was hand raised. He seems like a pretty outgoing and adventurous cockatiel, though, compared to some other people's experiences... You might be able to go faster with this new bird since he's hand-tamed but just judge by what he's comfortable with.


Thanks for the advice! Well, considering Cosmo, who was parent reared, was practically hand tame within the first day, I think I'll take the risk and move a little faster with this one


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

When I brought Quinn home I let him rest/see his cage for a few hours before letting him out with me, but I also spent 1 month or so with him at the place where we got him from so he was already bonded with me when I got him.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

corgie said:


> When I brought Quinn home I let him rest/see his cage for a few hours before letting him out with me, but I also spent 1 month or so with him at the place where we got him from so he was already bonded with me when I got him.


That's so nice that you got to spend that time with him beforehand! Unfortunately, the breeder is a 2 hour drive away from us, so weekly visits would have been unrealistic, especially with me in school and my mum working... at least we've been receiving photo updates  I'm just going to take it a step at a time, and go at _his_ pace. Thanks for your reply!


----------

